# Intel skylake include firmware blob = No audio: fix

## marax_faraii

Following this guide https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel and added in my case i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin as in dmesg I got the error  *Quote:*   

> kernel: i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin failed with error -2

 

```
Device Drivers  --->

    Generic Driver Options  --->

        -*- Userspace firmware loading support

        [*] Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

            (i915/skl_dmc_ver1_26.bin)

            (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory
```

It resulted in that I didn't have any audio. 

dmesg gave me this error

```
hda-intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode
```

Found a very simple fix for it so if someone has the same issues.

#echo "options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1" >> etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf

----------

## audiodef

Following in case I ever need to pass this along to a Gentoo Studio user.   :Cool: 

----------

